
Intel Acquires Habana Labs for $2B - dannylandau
https://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2019/12/16/intel-acquires-habana-labs-for-2b/#88708b819f9f
======
rrss
Reminder of the last time Intel bought an AI startup:
[http://www.recode.net/2016/8/9/12413600/intel-buys-
nervana--...](http://www.recode.net/2016/8/9/12413600/intel-buys-nervana--
350-million).

It's interesting that Intel is buying Habana when the intel/nervana NNP-T/I
just launched a few months ago (iirc). I don't know who would want to buy
those given this, which strikes me as a $2B vote of no confidence in nervana.

